# Vitoria v Guarani



## tip74 (Jun 12, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
Vitoria v Guarani
Vitoria: Leo, Mansur (both doubtful)
Guarani: Domingos (doubtful), Clebinho, Mendes, Peres, Oziel, Monteiro, Fabricio, Fumagalli


----------

